# PAID SPAM: 2017 Turbo Levo Expert For Sale. SAVE!



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Unfortunately, I have to thin the herd and put monies into another home. This bike is awesome and is in flawless shape. It's the largest motor and battery in the Levo's.

2017 Expert, MOTO ORANGE, Large.
Upgrades;
-Roval CARBON 38sl Wheels.
-2017 Fox Factory 34 Pedelec specific 150mm Float Fork.
-Renthal Apex Stem
-Renthal Carbon Fatbar Light bars
-Renthal Grips.

Original owner, all manuals etc. $6900 FIRM. $200 ship. Please pm me if interested with email and can send photos.


----------

